

The Guy Who Used To Protect Your Facebook Data Now Works For The NSA - salimmadjd
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-security-officer-moves-to-nsa-2013-6

======
orenbarzilai
Does the NSA offer stock options plan? :)

